# Ok, epub on Kindle?



## Varin

So I know there's some kind of hack thingy to use so that one can read epub files and other things on your Kindle but I can't find it anywhere. Help please?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

We generally don't allow discussion of hacks that are designed to defeat DRM, whether it be Amazon's or some other format.  I'm not sure what you are referring to. . . .so this is just by way of reminder.


----------



## Varin

o_o;;

I don't really know what I'm talking about either, to be quite honest, I just could have sworn that there was a way to read library books on the Kindle....  I don't know if it involves defeating DRM, either >_<;;


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a thread in this forum called "Library e book and audio book help". . . a little ways down on the first page.


----------



## drenee

I personally would like to have some clarification on this issue.  I have read my library's web page information, and Overdrive's information and unfortunately don't understand everything I'm reading.  (skimming actually, which probably explains the lack of understanding.)  I do not want to do anything to my Kindle to get books I'm not supposed to.  Is it the DRM that is the difference between downloading books to a Sony versus a Kindle?  I hope that question makes sense.
deb


----------



## BookishMom

Anarel said:


> So I know there's some kind of hack thingy to use so that one can read epub files and other things on your Kindle but I can't find it anywhere. Help please?


To read Library ePub files on your Kindle, you'd have to strip the DRM (digital rights management) out of the book. People look at this different ways. Some say that if you're stripping it to read it as you would a normal library book, don't keep it past the due date (delete it when it's due), don't share it with others, or try to sell it, or post it on the internet, yadda yadda blah, then there's nothing ethically/morally wrong with doing this. However, according to Amazon and other upholders of DRM, it's legally wrong (and is written in their Terms of Service).

To read Library MobiPocket ebooks on your Kindle, you don't have to strip the DRM, you just have to add your Kindle's PID (the ID that identifies your specific Kindle) to the ebook file so it recognizes your Kindle and will download and open. It doesn't strip the DRM, nor does it strip the due date from the ebook. (When it's due, it will either disappear from your Kindle or it will not open - I've had both happen.) Many (maybe most) people feel this isn't ethically, morally, or legally wrong, and the directions on how to do this is even available on Amazon's message boards.

Many say that Amazon has to take a public stand against doing both of these because of an agreement with publishers, but that they're really not against this either (as evidenced by their selling other non-DRMed digital media and other actions). But who knows?

As Ann said, take a look at the Library ebooks and audiobook help thread for more info.


----------



## BookishMom

drenee said:


> I personally would like to have some clarification on this issue. I have read my library's web page information, and Overdrive's information and unfortunately don't understand everything I'm reading. (skimming actually, which probably explains the lack of understanding.) I do not want to do anything to my Kindle to get books I'm not supposed to. Is it the DRM that is the difference between downloading books to a Sony versus a Kindle? I hope that question makes sense.
> deb


Deb, you wouldn't be doing anything to your Kindle to read library books, you'd be altering the files (either by stripping the DRM for the Adobe-type files, or by adding the Kindle's PID for the MobiPocket files). Sony has altered their software to work with library Adobe files (yeah for Sony! This is one reason why my next reader will most likely be a Sony!), but not MobiPocket files because the Sony doesn't read mobi files. It's the DRM that limits most ebooks from working on (usually) more than one device.

Although I understand the intent behind DRM, many people don't like it because if they change devices, the book they purchased is not readable on any other device, so they no longer have the book (since it's not readable on other devices). There's also been instances where the seller of DRMd digital content have gone out of business and no longer supported the digital media if there were problems.

I hope this provides some clarification, but I'm not an expert on DRM or legal issues. I've researched it enough to understand how it effects me and to make knowledgeable decisions about the ebooks I purchase. I hope it helps anyway!


----------



## geneven

Here is a  closely related question: I can download books in epub format from Project Gutenberg. As you may know, Project Gutenberg books are not protected by any form of DRM. 

Can I read books that are not copyrighted or protected by DRM in any way but are in EPUB format on my new Kindle 2? How?


----------



## BookishMom

geneven said:


> Here is a closely related question: I can download books in epub format from Project Gutenberg. As you may know, Project Gutenberg books are not protected by any form of DRM.
> 
> Can I read books that are not copyrighted or protected by DRM in any way but are in EPUB format on my new Kindle 2? How?


I don't think Kindle supports ePub format, but if you can convert them to another format (via Calibre or another program), then you can read it on your Kindle because it's not DRMd. Does Gutenberg offer the books you want in other formats? Have you tried MobileRead.com, Feedbooks.com, or ManyBooks.net for the same books in a Kindle-friendly format?


----------



## SusanCassidy

Most of the books Gutenberg has are on other sites already formatted for Kindle.  Try mobileread.com, manybooks.net, and feedbooks.com.  Most of the books people will be interested in reading from Gutenberg are going to be on one of those sites.  Download the Mobipocket or Kindle format (same thing), whichever the site designates it as.


----------



## geneven

It is true that other sites have most of the same books that Project Gutenberg has downloadable in Kindle-friendly formats. In fact, something that no one mentioned, no doubt because you don't know, is that Project Gutenberg ALSO has books downloadable in Kindle-friendly formats. (Such as MOBI.)

I could use Calibre to convert them, perhaps that is the easiest.

BTW, to avoid a repeat conversation: this has nothing to do with DRM. Project Gutenberg books are not DRMed. Just because a book is in Epub format does not mean it is DRMed.

I don't need more help on my issue; I just added these comments to correct false implications in previous responses, such as one that implied that all Epub format books  have DRM.


----------



## BookishMom

geneven said:


> I don't need more help on my issue; I just added these comments to correct false implications in previous responses, such as one that implied that all Epub format books have DRM.


I think when the original poster mentioned a hack, that's why the responses centered around DRM (no hacks would be needed if there wasn't DRM). And when she clarified that she was asking about ePub library books, then responses definitely discussed DRM since library books have DRM. However, when someone mentioned public domain ePub's from the sites listed above, then they're definitely not DRM'd, but still need to be converted to a format that's readable on the Kindle.

I've converted ePub format to Mobi format (via Calibre) and it works very well on the Kindle - much better than Adobe's PDF format. I'm not sure which posts implied that all ePub is DRM'd, but I'm glad you clarified that. DRM and format type are two different things.


----------



## BookishMom

geneven said:


> I could use Calibre to convert them, perhaps that is the easiest.


Sorry, I meant to comment on this, too. Converting ePub to mobi works very well (much better than PDF), but if the provider/site has it in mobi format, then it would be easier just to get the mobi format. Both look good, though. If you have a choice between PDF and ePub or another (non-Mobi format), choose the non-PDF format for the best results and convert via Caliber (as a general rule). I hope this makes sense!


----------



## JimC1946

BookishMom said:


> I hope this makes sense!


It does, thanks!


----------



## kevin8

Convert Word to ePub: 
http://hdvideoconverter-mac.com/convert-word-to-epub.html is indeed a multifunctional software which can convert between nine popular office file format like PDF, DOC, DOCX, Image, HTML, ODT, RTF, TXT, ePub.


----------



## MrPLD

Interesting first half of the discussion. As someone finally mentioned, the issue with reading ePub on the Kindle has nothing to do with DRM (that's a completely different facet), the problem is just that the K3 doesn't have an ePub reader/interpreter built in and it IS something that a lot of us wished that Amazon would add, however at this point it's unlikely since Amazon doesn't want people to be obtaining books from alternative sources to read on the K3.

If the market shifts and Amazon starts losing a lot of sales ground to competitors then they might be compelled to introduce an ePub interpreter. There's no _technical_ limitation preventing this and the software likely already exists, waiting for the day when it's needed.

For now, we'll just have to keep using Calibre to convert ePub -> mobi.

Paul.


----------

